# 7ft sting ray caught off Carolina coast



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

http://shout.lt/tRNM


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Killed it for his ego. Sad.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

That's a lot of shark bait. About the only use I could think. 

Saw a big ray last Saturday on the Garden City Pier not as big as that one but close.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

I wouldn't have minded to take a picture of it on the beach but I wouldn't have gaffed it and killed it for nothing :| I wonder what he did with it afterwards.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ntizda said:


> I wouldn't have minded to take a picture of it on the beach but I wouldn't have gaffed it and killed it for nothing :| I wonder what he did with it afterwards.


It's probably growing maggots as we speak.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

On OCP shark fishing is allowed starting at dusk. Rays and other fish that are not kept to eat are saved during the day to be used as shark bait.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been reading a lot lately about eating skate, rays which is a delicacy in Europe...just the wings are eaten...suppose to taste like scallops...I hope this guy has this in mind...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3f3VLW5Hlk...this old timer in the video is also cleaning and eating sea robins . good short video to watch..


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I kept and ate a ray last year on the recommendation of a girl fishing nearby. It was good. Nowhere near that size, though. Garbagefish.com has a buffalo skate wing recipe I am going to try. I have never tried sea robin but I love puffers.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Seafood buffet scallops are stamped out of shark, ray and skate fins.


----------



## Pomppair (Jun 10, 2013)

I really hope they ate it. Shame otherwise.


----------



## Hungryeats (May 23, 2014)

I've seen that guy and his dad fishing for ray's two weekends ago. They brought up a 30 pound ray and another fellow was about to cut of the tail and the dad yelled at him to stop. Dad says " that's the best meat right there, put your knife away." I sorta looked at him funny thinking he was just kidding...dead serious. They spent a good hour cleaning and skinning that ray, every piece. Hopefully he bought himself another freezer.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

If you are going to try to eat rays or skate wings refrigerate them for a day or two so the meat will firm up.


----------



## Pomppair (Jun 10, 2013)

Now I want to eat some skate/ray! Anyone know how to prep it?


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Impressive fish. Yes, like many of you have said, I hope he did something with it, otherwise that is a total waste. The article said he was intentionally fishing for rays? That is the first Ive heard. I ve caught bit 30 Pounders, but that was not intentional.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Im too scered of them to pull them in, I cut the line. but I wouldn't mind trying to eat some. Im pretty adventurous


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

ntizda said:


> I wouldn't have minded to take a picture of it on the beach but I wouldn't have gaffed it and killed it for nothing :| I wonder what he did with it afterwards.


....cleaned it like it was a tuna....vacuum packed all but the fresh stuff for that night.....MY NEPHEW.....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Pomppair said:


> I really hope they ate it. Shame otherwise.


...He fishes for em all the time.....has landed a BUNCH at Surf City Pier.....this was on OCEAN CREST PIER.....
He has some custom tackle JUST FOR RAY FISHING........
We had tree huggers....then bird huggers...NOW WE HAVE STING-RAY HUGGERS!!!!!......Some of ya'll need to GET A LIFE!!!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

How does it feel to be a loner with nobody to love or talk to?


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Loner thanks for clearing it up for us. I can say for this whole thread that we are glad he didn't waste it. From the news article it didn't say the outcome of the catch. it's not extremely common to keep and eat stingray around here so that's why we were STINGRAY HUGGERS. But now knowing he actually eats the meat and doesn't waste it. He's cool in my book.


----------

